# Victory VXT target arrow - NEW!



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

.166" just like the VAP's? I'm confused.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

"Parallel taper." Well which is it? Giving them the benefit of the doubt I'm guessing it's a parallel outside diameter, but the walls are thinner at the nock end and thicker at the point end? But it mentions a "thicker front section increases FOC and line cutting" so that doesn't sound like a parallel outside diameter. Lot of contradictory language. Thicker outside front end and thinner outside nock end is not parallel.


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

My guess is that it is constant wall thickness but the outer diameter tapers off towards the nock end. Parallel is definitely not the right description in that case, since I think most people associate parallel shafts with being cylindrical.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Intersting announcement. A bit confusing in terminology, but clear in the message: thee is finally a VAP shaft that can be used at high level in target archery, competing against Nano Extreme, SST , X10 and ACE 

Variable spine on carbon shafts can be reached by changing density of the carbon along the lenght ( abit difficult) or by an (almost) conic shape mold (easier). Description brings me to think to the second solution. 

Very nice to see thay start immediately offering points up to 150 gr also in steel... It seems they believe FOC DOES matter !


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah they say it’s only weaker in the tail. King of like a tapered trad woody. Interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

So, kinda like arrow dynamics by nitro stinger

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebster (Feb 5, 2018)

If I read it correctly, and by comparing the description to arrow dynamics , the tip end has a parallel section running maybe 1/3 of the shaft to allow trimming while still using the same points, with a tapered section for the rest of the length to a standard sized nock.

Demmer3, do you have any experience with the Nitro?


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

Well it's about time, I love that. But I hope they come out with some new rounded Target points instead of the super sharp ones they using now.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

teebat said:


> Well it's about time, I love that. But I hope they come out with some new rounded Target points instead of the super sharp ones they using now.
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


This...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If only people could out-shoot their VAP V3's, they might need these. LOL


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

stevebster said:


> If I read it correctly, and by comparing the description to arrow dynamics , the tip end has a parallel section running maybe 1/3 of the shaft to allow trimming while still using the same points, with a tapered section for the rest of the length to a standard sized nock.
> 
> Demmer3, do you have any experience with the Nitro?


I played with the magnums some butt I never heard a lot of great things and just lost interest on the scores I was shooting with them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

limbwalker said:


> If only people could out-shoot their VAP V3's, they might need these. LOL


Lol. Kinda true

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been asking some guys "in the know" and got more on the description. It’s a parallel front section for 8” and then tapers through the middle and the last 8” has a taper of only .001 per inch. (so pretty much parallel). Goes from about a .230 OD to ~ .210. and is ~ 7.4 GPI. Not sure what spine is the 7.4gpi but maybe call that an average. Should be ready Spring 2019.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

So basically its like shooting a baseball bat shaped arrow fat end first. Reminds me of the same philosophy behind the Bola (basically a rock on the end of a thin rope).



Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like parallel ID and tapered OD. Very cool.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Should make dynamic spine selection interesting.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> If only people could out-shoot their VAP V3's, they might need these. LOL


bought a ton of those in the lighter spines when LAS was closing out the old graphics. great arrow for kids shooting 1000-1200 spines


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> If only people could out-shoot their VAP V3's, they might need these. LOL


Still trying to outshooting my V6s. Maybe I'll climb the ladder sometime to V3, V1 and onward

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm gonna have a look here, they should have it for display


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Russ H said:


> I've been asking some guys "in the know" and got more on the description. It’s a parallel front section for 8” and then tapers through the middle and the last 8” has a taper of only .001 per inch. (so pretty much parallel). Goes from about a .230 OD to ~ .210. and is ~ 7.4 GPI. Not sure what spine is the 7.4gpi but maybe call that an average. Should be ready Spring 2019.


So something like this:








That's what I had thought when I read Parallel Taper Parallel.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

granite14 said:


> Still trying to outshooting my V6s. Maybe I'll climb the ladder sometime to V3, V1 and onward
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I set my wife up with 1000 spine V6's years ago. When I saw that she could hold blue at 70 meters with one hour of practice a week, I didn't bother to spend the extra for the V3's and certainly not the V1's. 



> That's what I had thought when I read Parallel Taper Parallel.


CX tried something similar in the Nano Pro prototype days. I tested them and found that the weight increase outweighed any benefit in the tapered tail section. Hopefully VAP has better luck with the design.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Surprisingly basseball bat shaped....hmmmm

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I have to say... By the time I cut my ACE 470's to length for my compound (28"), practically all the barreling on the front is gone, leaving only the "baseball bat" barreling at the rear. And they are absolutely outstanding out of my 33lb supra max outdoors. If I can keep 6 shafts in the gold at 50 yards at least some percentage of the time, I call that the 2nd time in the history of all of archery where spending money measurably improved an archer's score. 

I dont know what contribution this kind of reverse barreling makes on my particular arrows, but it's possible I've stumbled on whatever it is Victory is promoting here... assuming it's a real effect....?

lee.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

teebat said:


> But I hope they come out with some new rounded Target points instead of the super sharp ones they using now.


Scroll down and look at the points. They look rounder than the VAP points.

https://www.victoryarchery.com/vxt-target-arrow/


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Easton has a new one between the Carbon One and the ACE. I ordered them yesterday. Should be interesting.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

I wonder if the (hypothetically) rounder points might fit in VAP shafts (would be nice to have a less 'stabby' point available for the VAPs). Although the VXT blurb mentions .166 size, it doesn't seem entirely clear where that measurement applies, what with the 'taper' feature on the new model...


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

SHPoet said:


> Easton has a new one between the Carbon One and the ACE. I ordered them yesterday. Should be interesting.


And which shafts are you talking about?

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

ceratops said:


> I wonder if the (hypothetically) rounder points might fit in VAP shafts (would be nice to have a less 'stabby' point available for the VAPs). Although the VXT blurb mentions .166 size, it doesn't seem entirely clear where that measurement applies, what with the 'taper' feature on the new model...


You can use the black eagle deep impact points in VAPs. They have a similar shape to the stock points, but a blunted tip. At .165" ID they fit well with hot glue.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob Furman said:


> And which shafts are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


I'll tell you next week. :wink:

Actually, they are here. Procomp.

https://eastonarchery.com/2019products/


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

SHPoet said:


> I'll tell you next week. :wink:
> 
> Actually, they are here. Procomp.
> 
> https://eastonarchery.com/2019products/


Really does seem like a lighter ACG option really.
Easton now provide outer diameter measurements in that catalogue which is not something I can recall ever seeing from them on their carbon shafts.
Victory used to post theirs but pulled the information for a while for some reason to go with nonsense inner diameter specs for comparing their own lines. Now it's back (for the VAPs but not yet the VXT).

Very interesting to see marginal differences among all the parallel arrows of similar classes.
It seems from a glance at specs that arrow tech from the upper-mid to top class is basically all the same among the various manufacturers - it's just choosing features (barrelling vs parallel vs spine manipulation, alu-carbon vs full carbon), price point, and whether you like the accessories. 

Looking forward to some real innovation, and the likes of the VXT if it ticks the boxes might get things moving a little there.

An interesting side note regarding new arrows , check out the Skylon Paragon arrows. Just saw them the other day and they seem to be a cheap way to get a micro diameter shaft. I obviously can't speak to their quality but interesting all the same.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

So, been to Kings of Archery today, and spoke to the Victory Guy. He had the new VXT on display, it looks and feels good.

It is indeed tapered to the back, and parallel at the front. It had a built in FOC of about 4%, allowing you to shoot slightly lighter points, while keeping good FOC.

Shipping should start in about 6 weeks (so around the end of the year), and price indication I got was around 300 dollars for a set of v1's. He didn't know exactly yet.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

How long is the tapered section?


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Not completely sure, the display models where very short.

I'll try and ask tomorrow


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

So whetfher it is basically the super swage from the Easton x7 (https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1854364&d=1389849370) or something much longer i am curious about...


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

liquidator4711 said:


> So whetfher it is basically the super swage from the Easton x7 (https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1854364&d=1389849370) or something much longer i am curious about...


It is much longer than that, it was parallel for a bit, and the entire end section, at least 8" or 10" are tapered. I'll see if I can get an answer tomorrow on the parallel / taper distribution in length.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Interesting, thanks. If possible to get some idea of gpi for a few spines that would also be interesting. As will the practicality of fletching depending on the steepness of the taper


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

liquidator4711 said:


> Interesting, thanks. If possible to get some idea of gpi for a few spines that would also be interesting. As will the practicality of fletching depending on the steepness of the taper


I believe the tapered section runs across the back ~10" of the arrow. GPI, no clue, but also not that interesting since the parallel part will be much heavier (hence the built in FOC of about 4%).
Spines ran from somewhere in the 300's to 630. Cutting the 630 from the front allows you to get much lower spines.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

A question I have about these is is the inner diameter the same at the front as the back? I.e. Would a VAP point fit this given it fits a g nock?


----------



## leatherback (Jun 7, 2017)

anmactire said:


> A question I have about these is is the inner diameter the same at the front as the back? I.e. Would a VAP point fit this given it fits a g nock?


I'd like to know this as well. Or of the new points for these will fit into older VAPS. I'm assuming no because if it is tapered the OD of the front will be larger then VAPS

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

VAPs have different points depending on spine, so I'm sure these fit somewhere in there. In turn I'm sure they are using a straight mandrel so the ID should be the same front and back.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

anmactire said:


> A question I have about these is is the inner diameter the same at the front as the back? I.e. Would a VAP point fit this given it fits a g nock?


I was told it's a .166 ID arrow, and it fits most of the VAP components (i've not questioned which exactly), although it has it's own range of components as well, especially since the front is a bit thicker than on a VAP, and not all VAP points would cover the entire shaft.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Hoogie2004 said:


> I was told it's a .166 ID arrow, and it fits most of the VAP components (i've not questioned which exactly), although it has it's own range of components as well, especially since the front is a bit thicker than on a VAP, and not all VAP points would cover the entire shaft.


Yeah, I noticed that the carbon protruded quite a bit behind the largest VAP point point. The rep told me they don't have the points ready for it....


----------



## David99907 (Apr 2, 2018)

SHPoet said:


> Easton has a new one between the Carbon One and the ACE. I ordered them yesterday. Should be interesting.


Whaat how'd you order them? Any chance you can talk more about the procomps?


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

Demmer3 said:


> So, kinda like arrow dynamics by nitro stinger
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I bet it will be more similar to the GrizzlyStik arrows from ABS. Victory started making those shafts within the last couple years for them. They are a parallel internal diameter with an OD that tapers from the front to back.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

*Fox triple crown*

So I watched a video on the grizzly stik arrows concerning squaring ends on a tapered shaft...is there a good way to do it??? Maybe I am just over thinking it...


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I seen that these arrows are listed on Lancaster now...more information about spines available and weights gpi. But not the overall lengths and victory hasn't updated the information on their website... I imagine all information won't be available till after the ATA.


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder if any existing Beiter outnocks will fit these?...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Any reason you couldn't use these for hunting? 
Still a little confusing on what the OD is on the front end. Victory sight shows an arrow a snip of the crest that says "VXT 500" and from what I gather they only come in odd spine sizes. Lol. 

From what I can gather, it sounds kind of like a Grizzlystik got a VAP pregnant, and this is the resulting offspring.

If it's the case that the ID is .166 throughout, and OD is bigger at front, this would be very appealing. Probably a bit stronger on the front would give it more impact resistance, I would think? And maybe slightly better penetration/contact wth broadhead. Of course the feasibility of that latter part would depend on the oD in relation to available components.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

kwood said:


> Any reason you couldn't use these for hunting?
> Still a little confusing on what the OD is on the front end. Victory sight shows an arrow a snip of the crest that says "VXT 500" and from what I gather they only come in odd spine sizes. Lol.
> 
> From what I can gather, it sounds kind of like a Grizzlystik got a VAP pregnant, and this is the resulting offspring.
> ...


I don’t think you’d want to use these for hunting. There is no insert. So the Broadhead would be glued directly into the point. They probably don’t make any Broadheads for the .166 ID either. They are also pretty light. OD varies with spine. So higher spines will have larger OD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I don’t think you’d want to use these for hunting. There is no insert. So the Broadhead would be glued directly into the point. They probably don’t make any Broadheads for the .166 ID either. They are also pretty light. OD varies with spine. So higher spines will have larger OD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where there's a will, there's a way. I know a guy who successfully used A/C/E's for deer hunting.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way. I know a guy who successfully used A/C/E's for deer hunting.


I suppose if you are determined to try something new, go for it! Plenty of good hunting arrows out there for less than these though. Get yourself six 5mm FMJs and put 200grs + up front. Kill anything in North America. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

For hunting you could use a Easton injexion deep six insert... it's a.166 inside diameter.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

stick monkey said:


> For hunting you could use a Easton injexion deep six insert... it's a.166 inside diameter.


Now you're talkin'


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Plenty of good hunting arrows out there for less than these though.


Pretty hard to beat "free."


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

lees said:


> Well I have to say... By the time I cut my ACE 470's to length for my compound (28"), practically all the barreling on the front is gone, leaving only the "baseball bat" barreling at the rear. And they are absolutely outstanding out of my 33lb supra max outdoors. If I can keep 6 shafts in the gold at 50 yards at least some percentage of the time, I call that the 2nd time in the history of all of archery where spending money measurably improved an archer's score.
> 
> I dont know what contribution this kind of reverse barreling makes on my particular arrows, but it's possible I've stumbled on whatever it is Victory is promoting here... assuming it's a real effect....?
> 
> lee.


That's interesting considering the Easton X10 Protour is designed in the opposite direction. Taper towards the point.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I don’t think you’d want to use these for hunting. There is no insert. So the Broadhead would be glued directly into the point. They probably don’t make any Broadheads for the .166 ID either. They are also pretty light. OD varies with spine. So higher spines will have larger OD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on guys, Victory basically gave away their aluminum broadhead adapters for years and now it's making a stainless steel version:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/victory-vap-penetrator-stainless-steel-broadhead-adapter.html



Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Bob Furman said:


> Come on guys, Victory basically gave away their aluminum broadhead adapters for years and now it's making a stainless steel version:
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/victory-vap-penetrator-stainless-steel-broadhead-adapter.html
> 
> ...


Huh I didn’t realize they fit .166 ID shafts. Ok go hunt with them then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I'm not really sure how popular they are for hunting, but a bigger and heavier shaft would sure seem like a better option.

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## leatherback (Jun 7, 2017)

I dont the vap outset system would work. These may be .166 ID but they dont have the same OD as vaps. The vap shok outsert are VERY specific to OD as they have a metal collar that slips over the shaft. If these new VXT ones have a thicker wall at the front their OD will be thicker then vaps. 

Which also means the heavier higher quality points supplied for these will not fit VAPS either.

Bummer.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------

